# Pristobrycon Maculipinnis



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Hello all,

Just wanted to share this new import from Venezuela.

They are Pristobrycon Maculipinnis and very very rare in the hobby.

Will keep one myself but the other is for sale.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice! never seen one of those.


----------



## Markus_m (Jan 31, 2006)

sweet, i like the red fins.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

sweet fish


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow looks nice!
how much is the other one?

I want to see what they look like when they get big


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow! never see it before. it surely rare.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

1st i have seen. very nice looking fish.


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

HOW MUCH?
A.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

this is in the UK before you get too excited!!


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

They are rare--also called "Marbled Piranha"

Nice fish man--you are lucky to have those bad boys


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice pair, wonder if you can shaol them?


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Ive scene some pictures of them before. They look pretty sweet.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

id buy one if i seen it available. any info on these fish? we should get a new profile for them made :nod: very gorgeous markings!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

What a beautiful fish. I've seen them on certain lists before and I have seen pictures, but they are very expensive! Nice work, they are awesome!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah there was a big fuzz over t hem a while back. suck an awesome looking fish, wonder how their temper is !

how much for the 2. one??


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks guys. The second one is now sold.

There is little known about them really. Frank from OPEFE had ID'd them for me to make sure, but has not had much hands on experience with them.

It's correct that those spots will spread out, giving the P a marbled effect which is very nice.

Nickg


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

how much did it go for?????


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

probably the same price as a 12" rhom


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

That and a bit more!!

Nickg


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> this is in the UK before you get too excited!!


yeah! right i'm all wet in my pans!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

ARAMAX said:


> this is in the UK before you get too excited!!


yeah! right i'm all wet in my pans!!
[/quote]

calm down, was only letting you know before you went counting up your pennies that it wasnt going to happen.

Glad to see you got rif of it already Nick as werent sitting on it for a couple of months. They are a gorgeous looking P.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

ARAMAX said:


> this is in the UK before you get too excited!!


yeah! right i'm all wet in my pans!!
[/quote]

Geore Fear offered the same fish for sale, Im sure both of these dealers would want a pre pay on these fish, the collecter in VN, demands a high price tag for the fish, add on export, shipping and wildlife fees, plus reasonable profit for the sellars, and the fish is pricey.

Plus you gotta figure these dealers in the u.s and Nick probually have to order 3000$ worth of other fish for a minimum order, ( I have no idea of the minimum, but I am sure there is one)

I imagin whoever got the second one of these from Nick prepaid for the fish or paid a deposit while the fish was still in Vn......

Nice thanks for sharing the pics.........Who got the second fish??? Any pfury member score him???


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Oliver used to sell them for 500 U.S. here in Canada for 6 inch specimens.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Isnt that the Piranha that frank posted that was unidentified for awhile their


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Oliver used to sell them for 500 U.S. here in Canada for 6 inch specimens.












too rich for my blood


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

crazy


----------



## dinali28 (Mar 1, 2006)

so what are they like in terms of personality? more outgoing like serra's or more like pygos?


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Are they solitary or can they co-hab with each other. 
What do they eat?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking fish


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

What a pretty P









http://kobe.cool.ne.jp/piranha_mania/piran...aculipinnis.jpg


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I can't wait to see the pictures of them all growed up.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Man these guys look awesome.


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks all. They are very special P's and one is in their new home, the other with me









Will let you all know how they get on.

Nickg


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> this is in the UK before you get too excited!!


yeah! right i'm all wet in my pans!!
[/quote]

Geore Fear offered the same fish for sale, Im sure both of these dealers would want a pre pay on these fish, the collecter in VN, demands a high price tag for the fish, add on export, shipping and wildlife fees, plus reasonable profit for the sellars, and the fish is pricey.

Plus you gotta figure these dealers in the u.s and Nick probually have to order 3000$ worth of other fish for a minimum order, ( I have no idea of the minimum, but I am sure there is one)

I imagin whoever got the second one of these from Nick prepaid for the fish or paid a deposit while the fish was still in Vn......

Nice thanks for sharing the pics.........Who got the second fish??? Any pfury member score him???
[/quote]

Your totally correct. Our dealers in Venezuela charge a fortune for these fish. We get Caribe and Rhoms from them at a good price but when the collectors come back with Pristomacs (my shortening of their full name) then they charge the earth.

They are both doing well and I have to option for a few more so I think I might jump on it. You do it on a buy now, pay later with fish like this....a bit like L46 Zebra Plecs etc.

Very nice to have them here anyway.

Nickg


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

gorgeous specimin!!!!!!!!!! can we see some more detailed and close up pics of the 1 that you have left.

looks like we may need a profile made up on this species


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You are so lucky man... i live in Venezuela and i don't have any specimen... but i will...


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

I will have some more pics of him up soon. Looking forward to watch him grow and see why their called the "Marbled Piranaha" when those spots start stretching.

Nickg


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Sweet, I have never seen piranhas with solid red fins!


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

if i'm not mistaken! you featured these fish a month ago,
am i supposed to get a fishgasm every time you show them?
A.


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Ummm..........friendly fellow









Nickg


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

ARAMAX said:


> if i'm not mistaken! you featured these fish a month ago,
> am i supposed to get a fishgasm every time you show them?
> A.


To a lot of hobbyists these fish are certainly of interest. As stated they are very rare and little is known of them and their behaviour. Whats rattled your chains?

Lots of people like to show off their fish, in this case I am confident it is more than justified. Don't read the thread if you don't want to hear about them. I don't understand why you are getting annoyed.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Mellor44 said:


> if i'm not mistaken! you featured these fish a month ago,
> am i supposed to get a fishgasm every time you show them?
> A.


To a lot of hobbyists these fish are certainly of interest. As stated they are very rare and little is known of them and their behaviour. Whats rattled your chains?

Lots of people like to show off their fish, in this case I am confident it is more than justified. Don't read the thread if you don't want to hear about them. I don't understand why you are getting annoyed.
[/quote]

he just doesnt appreciate how rare the fish are. these newer found in the hobby species deserve respect.


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks for the backup lads.......some people









Nickg


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

nickg said:


> Thanks for the backup lads.......some people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people just have to chime in to be a prick--the world is full of them. You're rare P's are great!! Keep posting pics of them!!


----------

